# Engine Lacquer



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

Do they still do such a thing?

Or a better newer equivelent?


----------



## paultheg33k (May 7, 2007)

I suspect Autobrite probably sell something along those lines... Have a look at their site or pm them on here. 

Just a suggestion.  

PC


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

I have an aerosol can of engine lacquer here you can have. It's high temp stuff so I believe it's ideal for under the bonnet. It's used but there's easily 3/4 of the 400ml left. £5 posted? PM me.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

AG sell one

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=JH&Range=1


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

My brother painted an engine before, but used an etch primer first (open those windows ) before applying the paint. Came out tops and should last ages. Can't find out the name as he's on holiday at the mo, but wurth made it I think. :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

yup autobrite sell it


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Another option is AutoSmart Finish, spray on leave for 5 mins and wipe off any excess.

Seems to work a treat 




























At about £20 for 5lts and loads of uses inc tyres, arches trim etc I think you'll be hard pushed to find anything better.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

whats it last like on tyres gary? wheres it best to get it from


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Available from your local AutoSmart rep.

On tyres, well spray on, and leave excess to run off, maybe a wipe over when all done incase any residue left. Finish is satin and will wear down to matt after a while (2 weeks) Last time I coated my van tyres was almost 5 weeks ago now, still black.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

What does an engine laqure do?


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

i bought some gunk engine lacquer last night. says that it's only for the metal parts though. as halfrauds are still doing the 3 for 2 i thought i'd give it a go. i needed a few other bits so got it for nothing. once i've used it i'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

I would not use laquer myself its ok when you first use it, but after a couple of weeks/months it tends to stain yellow and is hard to get off ,I would go with the gels and sprays .


----------

